# Codeine for IBS / D



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

My Doctor has suggested that I try "Codeine 2x30 mg" for days when I have to be somewhere and am having a bad Bathroom morning. He says it will parlyze the bowel for a short (1 - 2 hrs) time and that will allow me to drive to where I am going without stopping at the bathrooms along the way. Has anyone heard of this or tried it ? I'm a little concerned because the warning label says it might cause drowsiness ?


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

Great that your doctor would prescribe this- I think it would work I had a doctor prescribe parogorric(sp) for me and it worked. It relaxies your gut and brain, but they are narcotic, so no doctors around here will prescribe them-Give it a try, but don't get hooked.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually they have you try Imodium or Lomotil first as they have fewer CNS side effects.But they work by the same mechanism as any other opiate.K.


----------



## 13568 (May 7, 2005)

My doc has just given me tylenol #3's for the sever pain. They have codene. It does tend to have a constipating effect, which might be good for IBS-D... but I would take the risk of driving on codene. I once took it for a groin injury and 2 of those pills (30mg each as you described) practically put me to sleep.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

when my ibs was always d i tried codeine and i found it actually made the d worse, i told my doc and she asked me to stop, also she says that codeine can have that effect on some people


----------



## 23616 (Sep 18, 2005)

One of the big side effects of codeine is constipation, so yes, it may help. I have taken codeine(among other narcotics) for abdominal pain and ibs-d and it did slow the system down some. But I would second the suggestion of immodium or lamotil first it you haven't tried them. 60mgs of codeine knocks many people on their butt! Try it the first time when your planning to stay home, until your sure you are functional on it.


----------

